# FAIREY SPEARFISH



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2017)

Another new one to me







Fairey Spearfish - Wikipedia​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 17, 2017)

New to me as well, not that that is saying much!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)

That's a pity I didn't find that earlier, Geo. You could give it a try to that for the Prototype GB.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2017)

It was a great looking aircraft. Found the pic in the RANDOM MEDIA thumbnails that were added below the header. That was a great idea as there is a goldmine of photos there that a lot don't know about

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)

Yep..


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 17, 2017)

Indeed...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2017)

It's an interesting looking plane.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)

Interesting is being kind. Typical Fairey product, reflecting an aversion for beauty IMO.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm with you on that one Andy.....still a new one though.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Walrus (Oct 8, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting is being kind. Typical Fairey product, reflecting an aversion for beauty IMO.


Always thought that Fairey had some lovely aircraft myself. 

One has to put the design of some of the aircraft, at least in part, to the demands of the Admiralty, who with the Barracuda for example wanted an all purpose Recce, Torpedo Bomber, Dive Bomber. They insisted that the wing be mounted high so that there would be an unobstructed downward view for the observer.

This created complications from airflow across the tailplanes to deck handling which required modifications to the design.


----------



## warbooklover (Oct 9, 2017)

Walrus said:


> Always thought that Fairey had some lovely aircraft myself.
> 
> One has to put the design of some of the aircraft, at least in part, to the demands of the Admiralty, who with the Barracuda for example wanted an all purpose Recce, Torpedo Bomber, Dive Bomber. They insisted that the wing be mounted high so that there would be an unobstructed downward view for the observer.
> 
> This created complications from airflow across the tailplanes to deck handling which required modifications to the design.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 9, 2017)

It is just a newly hatched Fairey Gannet lol.

Nice pics, I hadn't heard of it either.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------

